# new staff needed ?



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

hiya ,

i was just wondering if you needed any more people on this forum as i am interested in helping.

I have experience in all computing formats including server 
and i used to own a personal site so i am very experienced in web design 

i would love to help 

thanks


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

We (as in, all of TSF) are always in need of new team members, if you post helpful posts and post often in a certain forum, then the manager will decide if you can be on their team.
If you're looking for Web Design related stuff, you can join the Design Team, talk to ebackhus who is the manager of that team if you want more information about that team.


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> We (as in, all of TSF) are always in need of new team members, if you post helpful posts and post often in a certain forum, then the manager will decide if you can be on their team.
> If you're looking for Web Design related stuff, you can join the Design Team, talk to ebackhus who is the manager of that team if you want more information about that team.


ok thanks l will talk to the manager thanks fro the advise 

much appritiated


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

as what 5NIPER_WOLF said basically.

Get some good quality, helpful posts out to people who need help and im sure you will soon be spotted by the managers and forum staff.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Show me your moves!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whether you are a member or a team member, input and dedication (in the form of staying around) are paramount! All of us started as members, enjoy(ed) helping and the camaraderie. 
At some point the management will note your input, especially the quality of replies, and will decide whether to offer a position on the team where you help out, assuming there are needs. 
In the meantime just stay around and just help out where and when you can.


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advise and info i will be helping all around the website especially the web section i will be updating my profile so you guys can see what exactly i know and what qualification 

im am a microsoft certified professional so i will be helping microsoft section is well 

just so you know i would like to be a part of the web team in particular


thanks 

much appriciated 

imtiyaz


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sounds good. We're happy to have you around!


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Coolfreak said:


> Sounds good. We're happy to have you around!


Thankyou! Its a pleasure


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Im on a role :grin:

look at the attachment :grin::laugh:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL, keep up the good work!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, I had a blog post about a similar thing, my manager removed it for a specific reason and I did not bother to put it back up, it showed how I posted in every part of the Gaming forum and I was so proud.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, as 5Niper said, it's not a good idea to really be boasting a lot about it.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

5NIPER's image was removed for other reasons. Boasting is never a good idea, but there's nothing wrong with getting people's attention, and we always welcome enthusiasm. Keep up the good work, imtiyazsama. :smile:


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Hiya,

sorry for that guys 

would it be wrong for me to have a signature saying design team or is thats ok ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You are not permitted to falsely claim that you're a member of any TSF team.

Keep posting replies to threads and trying to solve problems. If you're good enough and there's a position available, a manager might select you to join a team.

Just remember though, there are lots of people who have been here for weeks/months and have hundreds of good posts, but they've not been selected for a team. There's only a limited number of positions available, but that shouldn't prevent you from helping and learning from the advice posted by others.


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok thanks for the reply i understand what you said i will be helping alot hopefully i will be selected.:grin::grin:


thanks 

imtiyaz


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep *high profile* in a *low profile* sort of way .. I would be very suspicious of anyone that kept shouting *"pick me!!, pick me!!" * ... it's like an actor going for an audition .. either they know your work and you are pointed out for your abilities or you show up at the stage door where they say "don't call us we'll call you!" :grin:

don't be disheartened though .. you will get just as much credit for your work whether you're an ordinary member or a team member .. *the essence is a desire to help* regardless of whether you are favoured as a "chosen one" or not. There are no bonuses to be made by placing a title under your name or a team flag as your signature.
Just be yourself and join in .. if anything comes out of it that's good, but if nothing happens then that's also good! More time for coffee shops and dating :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Really the main thing about being in a team is usually just to give recognition that you specialise in that field. It's also about teamwork and friendship even too.

When I frist joined, I never even thought about joining the team, I just wanted to help out, but then when I got that invitation I was so thrilled.
Just keep working hard and you'll get there, and always remember that you don't need to be in a team to help (actually, a lot of people aren't in a team because they help out in many different areas and being in a team limits you to that one part of the forum)


----------

